
Silicon Valley sucks at training software engineers – and that’s a problem - kbredemeier
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/20/silicon-valley-sucks-at-training-software-engineers-and-why-it-matters/?hacker-news
======
gumby
This article doesn't even try to explain why -- it barely even makes the
assertion. It simply says the US doesn't have enough engineers and that that
is a problem. Basically clickbait.

